# This is my 6" HV RT Dividing Plate Rant.......



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

So, I acquired a 6" HV RT which is basically this one sans TS and dividing plates.









						ROTARY TABLE 6IN. C/W TAIL STOCK/INDEXING B2485
					

Busy Bee Tools is Canada's largest Woodworking & Metalworking retailer. Find power tools, woodworking tools & metalworking tools at factory direct prices.




					www.busybeetools.com
				




Then I order a dividing plate kit from Amazon https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01N249BVJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are the fails.....






With the crank handle removed the plate should simply mount on this back plate which it does.  Note the groove on the shaft.  That groove needs to be exposed with the plate and sector arm installed in order to accept the sector arm retaining spring.






The first thing discovered is that the crank handle assembly is way too long with a plate installed and the spring in the plunger assy is brutally strong






Next thing discovered was that with the sector arm installed, the groove for the sector arm retaining spring wasn't exposed






The third thing discovered was that the sector arm wouldn't allow the crank handle plunger pin to engage the plate holes on the two inner hole patterns






And lastly the shaft where the crank handle mounts extends past the crank so you can't retain it with the washer and screw that came with the RT

Will present my fixes in another post, but this is how it came together out of the box.... Not Happy.

@140mower , @David_R8 Have you tried mounting your dividing plates yet?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 21, 2021)

You sound pissed off. You ok there? 

At the risk of starting another indexing plate debate, I think they are over-rated. You can prolly do everything you need to without them. 

But I'm gunna figure out how to add them to my RT too...... LOL! 

Keep us informed.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> You sound pissed off. You ok there?
> 
> At the risk of starting another indexing plate debate, I think they are over-rated. You can prolly do everything you need to without them.
> 
> ...



Ya, I'm over it now, but it took a full day to fix things before I could use it.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> So, I acquired a 6" HV RT which is basically this one sans TS and dividing plates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Craig, I don't blame you for being annoyed after laying out good money and product like this turns sour. From what I understand there's no real standards when it comes to buying dividing plate sets. Sort of pot luck or a pig in a poke. Not what you wanted to hear good buddy however, knowing your skill level I'm confident things will work out just fine. Stick with it.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, I don't blame you for being annoyed after laying out good money and product like this turns sour. From what I understand there's no real standards when it comes to buying dividing plate sets. Sort of pot luck or a pig in a poke. Not what you wanted to hear good buddy however, knowing your skill level I'm confident things will work out just fine. Stick with it.



It's all fixed up now and I used it to cut a gear already, so ya it works but still....

I suppose what this really means is that if you get a RT you had best get the plates and accessories from the same vendor.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> It's all fixed up now and I used it to cut a gear already, so ya it works but still....



Hey Craig, I hear you enough to hiss off a snake.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 21, 2021)

Here are my fixes........






From left to right.

1. Remove the RT back plate and make a ultra thin back plate.  That placed the crank handle pin where it should be.

2.  Make a bushing to sit on top of the sector arm so that the sector arm retaining spring could be installed.

3.  Mill some relief on the sector arm such that the positioning pin can be located.  Still not great for the inner circle holes.

4.  Make a recessed crank mounting washer.






This is with every thing installed.  The crank handle doesn't cant like the image shows, that's a photo illusion.

Of interest here is that I tried installing a washer behind the crank handle that butted up to that threaded and set screwed collar behind it.  That seemed to bind the table up for some reason, and when you have to crank N full turns and then some, X times, you don't want to be fighting the RT or positioning pin placement (heavy plunger spring).

It worked in the end, but, seriously, I shouldn't have had to jump through those hoops with something advertised as suitable for a 6" RT.

RANT over!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 22, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Here are my fixes........
> 
> View attachment 18461
> 
> ...


Great work @YYCHM !

You caught me before I asked what the bent handle was all about. I tried but failed to visualize how that could happen. The best I could do was to imagine it straight but the disk beside it crooked. 

Can you not cut a relief angle on the top plate/washer to allow the handle pin to reach the inner ring of index points?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 22, 2021)

I thought the bent handle was from chucking said unit across the shop on to a concrete floor. Then i read that it was an optical illusion.   Good fix to make things work properly.


----------



## johnnielsen (Nov 23, 2021)

The upside is you figured out what needed to be done and did it with your machine tools. Well done.


----------

